# Portugal - useful web site



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Found this today. Also new Aire at Abrantes in Portugal opened in June 07.

http://www.campingcarportugal.com/index2.htm

and this:

http://www.campingcarportugal.com/areas/portugal.htm


----------

